# UE Cancellation Rate/thanking for tip



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Is there a place on UE where I can see my cancellation rate? Had to cancel a stacked order yesterday as they hid one of the pickup locations and it was a doozie (the one they showed was only marginally better, but the payout was attractive enough if it were just the one iffy location).

I’m also curious to see my “on time” stats, particularly because recently their eta’s were really off.

And finally - is it ok not to thank someone for their tip? I usually thank everyone, if only in sarcasm, but this particular one really pissed me off.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Upper left corner of the app, tap, then tap your picture, to see your stats. 
They don't show on time stats, don't know if they even keep them. 
I don't think anyone seriously cares about the thanks. I do it just because there might be benefit in reinforcing tipping.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I no longer send thanks for the tip unless I get at least $5 over the original offer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I no longer send thanks for the tip unless I get at least $5 over the original offer.


Am I reading this right? If you get an offer for $8.00 and complete it and it is $2.00 for the delivery and a $6.00 tip you don't sent a thanks unless they bump the tip up to $11.00 for a total of $13.00?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

That was my dilema. I _did_ agree to the fare, and I got paid even more than promised, so ordinarily I would happily and eagerly thank the person; but that was because of the other customer in the stack.

I ended up thanking her. For that specific reason: I agreed to the fee. But I made a face while sending the thanks, and said “Thank you, *****!” out loud in a really nasty tone.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Am I reading this right? If you get an offer for $8.00 and complete it and it is $2.00 for the delivery and a $6.00 tip you don't sent a thanks unless they bump the tip up to $11.00 for a total of $13.00?


I don't take $8 orders, bro.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I don't take $8 orders, bro.


Send ‘em my way. I take 1-2 mile $8 orders all day. I did, actually, just a few hours ago. Morning deliveries are usually 1-2 miles, around $8-10. I shuttle back and forth between 2 bagel joints and local folks. Love it!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Send ‘em my way. I take 1-2 mile $8 orders all day. I did, actually, just a few hours ago. Morning deliveries are usually 1-2 miles, around $8-10. I shuttle back and forth between 2 bagel joints and local folks. Love it!


I need to get on that bagel train!


----------

